# Support for rock, etc.



## csjasona (Mar 6, 2008)

Anyone recommend any support systems that they have used for supporting live rock when aquascaping? I know you can use PVC tubing but is there anything like proper PVC staging that can be bought so I have multiple "shelves"?


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

epoxy and silicone.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

I just used pvc with egg crate its cheep and easy to do and you can make it in any for you like. I've never seen any premade "shelves"


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

pvc and eggcrate works best, you can also drill your live rock and then stack in on verticle peices of pvc to create pillars. Staggering the width of the live rock on the tube will potentially give you some nice shelves. I have also in the past used a handsaw to cut a flat edge in peices of liverock and then silicone them to the back of my tank before filling, which created a natural looking backround of shelves that i used to hang dendronepthya from in a low-light reef tank, there's probably quite a few more unexplored options out options out there you can get creative with : )


----------

